
Ask HN: What are your side projects? - kmccarth
Hey all,<p>My name is Kevin and I write for BostInnovation, a Boston-based innovation publication.<p>I am organizing a piece about interesting side projects.<p>If you are currently working on a side project and would like to be consider for inclusion in the piece, please leave a brief description of your side project(s), a link (if you have one) as well as the best method to contact you if follow-up is required.<p>Thanks!<p>EDIT: here is the URL to BostInnovation:  http://bostinnovation.com/.  Here is the URL to our programming section:  http://bostinnovation.com/tag/programming/<p>EDIT (x2): I loosely define a side project as something you work on but you do not spend most of your time doing so.  The focus of the side project is of no concern to me just yet.  If there is a way to group the responses by type of side project, I will probably do so in subsequent pieces. (ex, "Gaming-based side projects" or "Javascript-based side projects".)
======
y0ghur7_xxx
This is probably OT, but I want to share: my side project this time is
something completely different. I choose to stop writing code in my spare time
and instead do something else.

My special side project is to finish the Ultra Trail du Mont Blanc in 2012.

I never ran before. I started my training the end of summer 2010, and I am
really positive about making it by next year :)

<http://www.ultratrailmb.com/>

~~~
fooandbarify
Absolutely awesome. Have fun!

In a similar vein, I'm riding my bike across Canada this summer:
<http://bybike.ca/>

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
A lot of fun to you as well!

I am sure you will collect a lot of wonderful memories on that bike tour.

------
jamii
Lately I've been writing a client for TeleHash, a protocol which provides
addressing, subscription and NAT traversal for p2p apps. The protocol itself
is still being fleshed out and the existing clients are only prototypes so I'm
aiming to create a solid reference client and test suite.

<https://github.com/jamii/erl-telehash>

[http://scattered-
thoughts.net/all?tag=telehash&abridge=t...](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/all?tag=telehash&abridge=true)

<http://telehash.org>

TeleHash was originally created for use in the Locker project, which I also
contribute to. Locker gathers data from all manner of services and websites
(gmail, IMAP, XMPP, facebook, wordpress, twitter etc) and stores it on your
own machine so you can access all your data from a uniform interface without
having to trust an external site. In the future Locker will expand this with
apps providing search, visualization and data mining.

<https://github.com/quartzjer/Locker>

[http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/02/singly-locker-project-
teleh...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/02/singly-locker-project-
telehash.html)

------
kilian
My latest side project is <http://laserey.es>, a webapp that you drag photo's
onto, finds your eyes and draws lasers from them. There's an email and twitter
on that site for contact :)

~~~
nedwin
still loving this project. both my FB and Twitter account have laser eyes.

~~~
kilian
Thanks :) I have so many things I still want to add! Alas, the time for side
projects is always limited.

------
DanLivesHere
I have a daily email "learn something new every day" newsletter, at
<http://dlewis.net/nik> \-- facts like carrot used to be purple, Abraham
Lincoln created the Secret Service on the day he was shot, there's an island
of hyper-poisonous snakes off the coast of Brazil.

4,000 subscribers. Contact info off the URL :)

~~~
delparnel
This newsletter is fantastic. I heard about it a few weeks ago and have passed
it on to many friends who are also enjoying it. Highly recommended.

------
jcr
Kevin, you should probably search HN for "rate" (from "rate my ...") and for
"show" (from "Show HN: ...") to discover recent projects. Also, if you could
be a bit more clear on _your_ definition of "side project" versus front, back,
top, bottom or any other type of project, it might prove helpful (i.e. are you
looking for startup projects? hobby projects? ...).

~~~
kmccarth
thanks jcr, will do.

As opposed to a front project or a back project, a side project is one that
someone works on outside of their main job/project. A main job/project is one
that someone puts most of their time into.

Does this help?

~~~
jcr
Not really. I should have been more clear rather than try to be humorous. With
a name like BostInnovation (and no url for your site?), it makes me wonder
what kinds of innovations you're looking for?

Some of the people working on "projects" here on HN do it full time (in
addition to doing other full time / paid work), and what they are doing _is_
innovative. Some of the good stuff may not quite qualify as a "side project,"
well, at least it might not in the eyes of the people doing them.

~~~
kmccarth
good points, jcr. check my edits on the original post

------
windsurfer
In my spare time, I'm working on a game library for Processing that I call
Laser Sea Destruction ( <http://abielinski.com/lsd> ). It's got some fancy
features I wish Processing had by default. It's still in development, so
there's only 1 working demo, and you have to download the package to see it.

Email is in profile :)

------
adityakothadiya
I released this iPhone app few months ago - JustRemindIt -
<http://justremindit.com>. It's an app to send voice call based reminders to
your friends, clients and yourself. Just type the reminder message and date,
and our service will call a desired person at a scheduled time.

Many businesses and individuals use this app on daily basis. The iPhone app
already makes decent money, but I'm more excited about the upcoming Web
application, which is specially targeted for small service and professional
businesses. I'll be releasing this web app very soon.

This is my first side project, which solves a real problem, makes decent
money, and growing slowly but steadily. You can reach me at aditya at
justremindit dot com.

------
sushi
I am starting a UX newsletter at <http://www.uxready.com/> . Currently, I am
collecting feedback from friends on what kind of news they'd like to receive.
Once the subscribed number reaches 100 I will start sending it.

~~~
petewailes
Signed up. I'd like to see interesting content on data-driven design (split
testing etc)

------
edw519
1\. A Business Intelligence/Data Warehouse that sits on top of all of my gmail
data.

2\. A utility that turns a spreadsheet into a web app.

3\. An app that turns my Hacker News comments into an ebook.

4\. A bridge hand dissector that helps intermediate players become expert
players.

~~~
raganwald
> A bridge hand dissector that helps intermediate players become expert
> players.

Do you know Fred Gitelman, the creator of Bridge Base? If not and you'd like
an introduction, please ping me.

~~~
edw519
I don't know him, and I may take you up on your offer. Thanks, raganwald.

I loved this excerpt from his wikipedia entry:

"Gitelman is sometimes recognized for his creativity at the bridge table. In
one tournament he discarded an Ace, as a signal to his partner to not lead
that suit. His partner didn't, but led the remaining logical suit which
Gitelman, being void, ruffed."

If that had been written about me, it probably would have been more like:

"edw519 is sometimes recognized for his lack of patience at the bridge table.
In one tournament he discarded an Ace, as a signal to his partner to not lead
that suit. When his partner led that suit anyway, edw519 threw his cards at
him and was 86'ed from the tournament for life."

------
geekdesigngirl
Hooray for Boston! As another commenter said, it's nice to see some Boston
action. I moved here in July and am loving the start-up scene here.

I released Zen To Done App last fall (<http://zentodoneapp.com>), which is a
to-do list manager based on Leo Babauta's Zen To Done. It's a simple app that
allows you to define a few major tasks for the week and then fit in all the
little tasks around them.

Also working on a wine management system that my father wants but no link for
that...yet.

Email is in profile.

------
justinxreese
I'm building something of a portfolio project in my spare time. Something to
show to potential employers and myself that I have the ability to make a
robust web application.

It is called <http://www.selfcompete.com> and, even though I'm doing it as a
learning experience, I think it has the potential that it could gain some
users because it's a lot of fun to use. It is a web app that provides a way to
measure (and kind of brag about) your personal bests. I wrote up a blog post
explaining a little more of the idea behind it :
<http://dashdingo.org/post/4273080092/what-is-self-compete>

You can contact me through the email address in my profile or twitter, where I
have the same username.

------
prassarkar
1\. Gourmaide - <http://www.gourmaide.com> \- iPad recipe app that aims to be
different by rethinking the way recipes are presented in the tablet era.

2\. The Daily Dealist - <http://www.thedailydealist.com> \- A social deal
aggregator site that's gaining some early traction.

3\. Bouncy Tags - <http://www.bouncytags.com> \- Some would say it's from a
bygone era of start pages but I find it quite helpful. Add bookmarks by tags
and access them from anywhere (even mobile). Links that you use more
frequently gain prominence over time. Use invite code "letmein" here:
<http://www.bouncytags.com/signup>

------
jasonlotito
private.txt <http://privacytxt.org> Mostly it's me trying to get people to
adopt this. =) Completely aware their is a W3 standard that tried to
accomplish, somewhat, what privacy.txt is trying to do.

4jc.in <http://4jc.in> My person code deployment site. Mostly for web side
stuff like JavaScript and CSS that I regularly use.

DuctMail <http://ductmail.com> Email reminder system that is simple to use.
Again, created to scratch a personal itch.

The Wish Cloud <http://thewishcloud.com> Basically, everything you never knew
you wanted. Socialized wish lists. Still a long way to go on this one, but
making progress.

~~~
mapleoin
Here's a screenshot of <http://privacytxt.org> from my Firefox 4 on Linux:
<http://i.imgur.com/awcJy.png>

~~~
jasonlotito
<http://i.imgur.com/wqka8.png>

That's what I see on mine (FF4 on Linux as well), so I really have no clue why
it's exploding like that for you. Sorry =(

------
OoTheNigerian
<http://takeastand.com.ng/>

It is aimed at getting people to PUBLICLY state their position in the
forthcoming Nigerian elections and know the position friends have taken.

It can be applied to other issues. e.g referendums af any kind.

my email is in my profile.

------
SimonPStevens
1\. OISC VM - A "One Instruction Set CPU" virtual machine and assembler. -
<http://simonpstevens.com/projects/oiscvm>

2\. Web Gallery Processor - An ASP.Net MVC project that builds image galleries
from folders of images -
<http://simonpstevens.com/Projects/WebGalleryProcessor>

3\. Ph-Air Hockey - An air hockey game for Windows Phone 7 -
<http://simonpstevens.com/Projects/PhAirHockey>

\+ some other smaller stuff from time to time -
<http://simonpstevens.com/projects>

~~~
mdisraeli
Regarding #1, I wrote an implementation of that in BASH back at uni in 2003
<http://mishima.warwickcompsoc.co.uk/sopl_stripped.sh>

It's ancient code now, but I'm still proud of it - and reminising over this
was how my girlfriend and I got together!

~~~
SimonPStevens
It's just a really interesting concept I think. Every now and then I start
trying to read enough hardware stuff to build a real one. Never actually get
anything built though.

------
bhousel
Working on a Kindle and Nook ebook lending site in my spare time:
<http://www.booklends.com>

Unfortunately nobody can log in today, as I'm making a few changes following a
sternly worded letter from Amazon ;-)

------
kodeshpa
Hi, my side project is a simple and useful mobile application.

Let’s meet Dawg, your new friend. Simple application making social life easier
than ever before. Now you can seamlessly connect your social life at Facebook
and Twitter in one place. Get updates on the go, and glance over them - even
if you get disconnected from the Internet! .Dawg helps you stay social with
your tweets, updates, photos and videos in a single application. Let’s gear up
to explore your social network easy way with Dawg.

Currently available for android , try it today <http://bit.ly/gakCmT> and give
your valuable feedback.

------
anonymoushn
I'm currently working on a clone of an SNES game from 1995:
<https://github.com/sharpobject/panel-attack>

This probably isn't the kind of project you're looking for though ;(

------
benburleson
I created <http://fuelog.com> a couple few years ago to (to steal
jasonlotito's phrase) scratch a personal itch.

I had a dumb phone (razr) for way too long and wanted to be able to log gas
station fill-ups via SMS. When I was introduced to Twitter, I realized the
natural connection and built the site.

It took a lot longer to build than expected, but I'm really glad I followed
through from concept to publicly-available site. I haven't touched it in at
least a year, so I'm pretty sure the Twitter API is broken. If I had it to do
over again, I'd have used GAE (python) instead of raw PHP.

------
mtoddh
My side-project is a job search engine that works by crawling company websites
to build up the job database. In addition to letting people do the standard
search based on keywords, I've also added the ability to filter job search
results with other meaningful metrics like: the size of the company, companies
that have won employer awards (eg. Best Places to Work), restricting the job
search to only .edu, .net, .com sites, etc.

The site is at <http://www.neekanee.com>

My email is in my profile.

~~~
omarchowdhury
Warning: PDOStatement::execute() [pdostatement.execute]: SQLSTATE[HY093]:
Invalid parameter number: no parameters were bound in
/home/thayton/webapps/htdocs/common.php on line 298

~~~
mtoddh
Yeah, it's still pretty rough right now but I still thought I'd mention it.
Put in the state (NY in your case) along with the city and you'll get back the
results you were looking for. Or, just hit search with no location specified
and you can drill down by state/city/company/job-listing

------
psawaya
I'm a college student, but I've been intermittently working on a couple of
HTML5 games.

One is a simple version of the puzzle game Sokoban. <http://sokobanjs.com>.

The other is a bit unusual, it's sort of an interactive chatroom plus level
editor, inspired by the DOS games ZZT and Megazeux. Still in very early
stages. Here's a screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/pjdR9.png>

I live in Northampton, MA, though I visit Boston frequently. My e-mail is in
my profile.

------
adriand
Working on a project that attempts to integrate e-commerce sales with content
in the same sort of way that comic books used to sell novelty items in the
back pages. <http://humanminute.com/> Store portion at
<http://humanminute.com/store> and <http://humanminute.com/store/grid>

Currently a rather failed project but still kicking around ideas.

------
paraschopra
A structured todo app for startup/business/management guys to have only
limited number of tasks occupying mindshare at a moment. This is to prevent
the OMG-what-do-I-do-next-to-grow-my-startup feeling while starting the day.
It categorizes tasks broadly into: getting more customers, retaining existing
customers and making sure company stuff is taken care of (hiring, raising
funding, office, meals, holidays, etc.)

Needless to say, it is my most used app now (yep, I use it even more than VWO
:)

------
jump
I have built two sites so far as side projects to learn Django/Python, the
first one I started is <http://hatzillion.com> a place to buy hats. I have
some python scripts that run daily to get the latest deals on hats from
different web sites (only 3 for now, more to come). The second project is
<http://10ThingsAbout.me> inspired by a post on this site about threewords.me.

------
cbs
In my free time I've been fixing up some code for the in-house music
management/playback software at my alma mater's radio station. (plug: Song
selection is controllable by website visitors, <http://wvtc.net> ). Though I'm
probably going to leave that project to the current students once I finish the
bit I'm on right now (I felt I should replace this part for them, its some bad
perl I wrote as a sophomore).

Contact info is in my profile.

------
zemariamm
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.zemariamm.wicked>

An Android app to help you find cool new music (uses several APIs: EchoNest,
SoundCloud and others)

<http://www.directball.com>

An Android and iPhone app that streams videos from football games

<http://apps.facebook.com/itooner>

A Facebook app to create comic strips from funny situations :D

------
PlanetFunk
I'm really excited about html5 & javascript for game development. My current
game and learning project is "Last Man Standing: A Zombie Apocalypse"

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/165110/lastmanstanding/index.html>

Accelerometerated (iOS 4.2+) (my favourite version)

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/165110/lmsazpa/index.html>

------
Refringe
I'm currently working on a custom written Photoblog hashed out in PHP using
the Codeigniter framework. Photography is a just a hobby of mine and I refuse
to use services like Flickr to share photos; for some reason it just don't sit
right with me.

I've also been working on a website that indexes and categorizes usenet NZB
files.

Both projects haven't been launched and are currently at a standstill because
of wedding planning. :)

Sorry I couldn't have been more help.

------
jfno67
A flash card wiki. very early stage, for now it helps my daughter learn to
write her french verbs. <http://jfno-questions.appspot.com/> A hotel locator,
booking directly on the maps. Mature and not developing anymore, maintenance
is a 1 hour a month thing max. <http://www.seeyourhotel.com>

contact in my HN profile

------
duck
Hi Kevin! You already know about this one since you're a subscriber :), but
would love to have my side project Hacker Newsletter
(<http://www.hackernewsletter.com>) included. Also, I make a point of
collecting the best side-projects each week in a specific section of the
newsletter so if you look through the archives you will find a lot more.

~~~
malu
At first, I didn't notice the larger part of the page is an image and was
rather confused. I think you should make that more prominent.

~~~
duck
Thanks for the feedback and will do. I'm currently doing some a/b testing on
the design.

------
aaront
A little site to help university/high school students speculate what they need
on exams to get a certain grade in the course, or vice versa:
<http://calcmymarks.appspot.com/>

Really just a hobby, something created out of my nervousness when preparing
for exams, but I've gotten some good usage from people at my university.

~~~
orky56
Have you checked out the iPhone app, Grades 2? Same concept but a lot more
powerful in terms of the other features.

------
MPiccinato
I have had one of mine up for a little while now.

Faveone - <http://faveone.com> \- A this or that site which is fun to waste
some time on :)

My other side project I have been hacking at for a while now is Had That Beer,
<http://www.hadthatbeer.com> It is a beer check list app

Not up yet, but it is getting there :)

------
latch
<http://mogade.com> provides free services for game developers (leaderboard,
achievements...) Wrote it largely because I believe in gaming, and I wanted
something real to push my knowledge of Rails.

Been a little sidetracked with work on mongly.com lately and a few other
things, but I still consider mogade.com my main project.

email in profile

------
alooPotato
I've been working on GobiCab, a super easy way to find someone to share a cab
with, on the side for a few months. It's actually homegrown here in Boston and
we're working on partnerships with Logan airport and the City of Boston to
help with distribution.

You can learn more here: <http://www.gobicab.com>

------
kovar
I run an all volunteer, international response search and rescue team on the
side. Http://www.1srg.org. Dkovar at gmail

------
lux
Just released mine not long ago, it's an interactive video library using HTML5
video and canvases:

<http://www.cacophonyjs.com/>

Realized my main projects are taking all my time so I finally put it out minus
much of a launch just so it's public and open for others to use :)

You can contact me at john.luxford at gmail.

------
Brainix
A social bookmarking site, with Twitter's follow model and auto-tagging
search: <http://imi-imi.appspot.com/>

An Omegle / Chat Roulette clone, but that works over Google Talk:
<http://social-butterfly.appspot.com/>

------
znt
<http://www.tweethit.com> => Tracks the most popular products on Twitter

And the library that came into light while developing TweetHit =>
<https://github.com/ocanbascil/Performance-AppEngine>

------
whouweling
I'm experimenting with a sort of personal "infopanel" as a side project.

The idea is to gather your bookmarks, notes and todos in one place in a drag
and drop panel.

<http://trackpanel.net>

It's still quite rough and unfinished though, and I'm not sure if this is the
best way of organizing this sort of data.

------
amathew
I'm more of a data science wanna be than a developer, so I tend to analyze
data. It's a lot of screen scraping, data munging, statistical modeling, and
data visualization.

I'm always looking for data to analyze, to shoot me an email if you need
something.

I'd like to get into GUI development and am working on learning that at the
moment.

------
minikomi
Markdown mixtape creator using pastie sites So far just tinypaste...

<http://tinypaste.com/f13a1a> -> <http://texttape.heroku.com/f13a1a>

Mainly because I love netlabels but.. Protip: don't forget your dropbox..

------
treblig
Full time undergrad student.

Side projects: <http://seizethedayapp.com> \- simple to-do iPhone app with
reminders <http://hackerfollow.com> \- "Twitterizes" Hacker News, allowing you
to follow users

~~~
marcocampos
The to-do app looks cool but $3.99? :)

------
marcneuwirth
<http://socialcens.us> is a side project I've been working on a little. It is
a pretty simple app that aggregates a bunch of data from all of your facebook
friends and gives you a nice report. Also, a nice excuse to use Mongodb.

~~~
dustinchilson
Very cool, I've been thinking of doing something similar. Mix this with
ThinkUp and it could be quite a nice tool.

~~~
marcneuwirth
Thanks! That's an interesting idea, I'll have play around with ThinkUp a
little bit and figure out how they can be integrated together

------
dmazin
I'm a full-time applied math student and tutor, but in my spare time I work on
<http://www.getachiever.com>. I've wanted to build a service and business for
a few years but only started work about a year ago.

------
JonAtkinson
Django Weekly. It's a newsletter with interesting Django articles, code, and
job vacancies. It grew explosively in the first few weeks in January, but the
growth has levelled off at around +10 signups/week.

<http://djangoweek.ly/>

------
reasonattlm
This is my technology side-project: the ongoing work with servers, software,
design, writing, and learning to keep Fight Aging! and its mailing list
running as a one-person operation:

<http://www.fightaging.org/>

------
tantadruj
<http://popify.me> for creating coupons for websites and social networks. It's
also a great tool for measuring users curiosity. We have some more in the
oven, but focusing mostly on the main thingg.

------
imp
Do we have to be based in Boston?

~~~
kmccarth
nope

~~~
imp
Okay, cool. My side project is Curious Reef: Exploratory social learning:
<http://curiousreef.com/>

The most active class right now is this one:
[http://curiousreef.com/class/mit-
opencourseware-600-introduc...](http://curiousreef.com/class/mit-
opencourseware-600-introduction/)

------
mcrittenden
<http://dropdo.com> \- a file uploader/viewer that aims to let people view
your file right on the web without having to download it and open it up in a
dedicated program.

Best method of contact: hello@dropdo.com

------
petewailes
Currently creating an FP PHP framework for my own projects, designed for
performance over everything else.

Also just finishing up a CSS framework for adaptive screen resolutions,
including the ability to show/hide elements based on particular resolutions.

------
timjuravich
Just launched this with a friend <http://www.tradetools.me> it's a simple
little service to allow developers to share their computer setup and the tools
they use on their machine.

------
eyeareque
Currently my side project is taking two college classes at night. While it
won't make me rich in the short term, I know it will pay off in the future.

I'm only able to do two classes at the moment since I work 50+ hrs a week in
the office.

------
triviatise
I run a consulting company, on the side Im working on www.triviatise.com which
is a platform which helps advertisers get users to remember their message by
giving away prizes when users answer questions about the message.

------
ultrasaurus
I built <http://urlminder.appspot.com> as a way of tracking the dozens on
domain names I have between work and other side projects. My email is in my
profile.

------
maresca
<http://openpoll.us> is a platform that will allow people to vote and comment
on state and federal legislation. It will launch some time this summer.

------
gohat
I've been working on niche ecommerce sites. It seems like an interesting area.
If you can get 10,000 visits a month who are highly targeted you should in
theory be able to make decent revenue.

~~~
bsdman
Interesting. I have been doing something similar with services with excellent
results.

------
bricestacey
Analytics for academic library proxy servers allowing libraries to determine
what resources their patrons are using even if the publisher does not provide
that data.

For what it's worth, I'm in Boston too.

------
roschdal
My side project is <http://freeciv.net> \- a HTML5 web based strategy game.
Contact information in Hacker News profile.

------
agotterer
Working on a startup job aggregator that crawls curated startup job pages.
<http://www.startupshiring.com>

------
templaedhel
One of my side projects is <http://7courses.com> a dead simple recipe manager
to replace traditional recipe boxes.

------
cavilling_elite
My current side project is an online homebrewing beer log with recipe sharing.
<http://ibrewedit.com/>

~~~
tbeseda
Very cool. I'm similarly working on homebrewr.com (nothing there now) -- more
focus on the tools to build recipes and track brews.

~~~
cavilling_elite
Thanks! I've been working on it for a few months now. I'm hoping to have an
open alpha to a handful of people by the end of April.

Best of luck!

------
frankrrr
We've made <http://www.prdct.io> as a side project, where you can predict the
future.

------
dclaysmith
Working on a list/ranking creation/curation project --
<http://www.rankoro.us/>.

------
maserati
Javascript-based side project <http://instamapsearch.com>

------
earlyriser
<http://rrrewind.com> a wayback machine for collective trends.

~~~
bryanhun
Very cool - I'm working on a similar project showing current trending content:
<http://trendn.com>

~~~
earlyriser
Trendn is also cool. How do yo determine what is trending?

~~~
bryanhun
Thanks! Still a work in progress but the scoring is based on social sharing
data as well as how long ago it was determined to be trending. Social sharing
data includes facebook (likes, comments, shares), tweets including the URL,
diggs, votes on reddit, delicious bookmarks, HN (points, comments), and a few
other metrics.

------
guyr
Currently working on a lispy python dialect (python-compatible, with lispy
macros). Will be published soon.

------
chime
Everything on <https://zetabee.com> is my side-project.

------
clutchski
<http://showbomber.com>

A youtube/nyc concert listing mash-up site.

------
wsxiaoys
<https://github.com/wsxiaoys/carc/>

------
gbrindisi
I work on: <http://pepbot.com>

It's an intelligent temp mail provider

------
geekam
I am actually looking for a good new project. I have been learning
Python/Django and I love it.

~~~
perlgeek
Take a look at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2358871> TLDR: Write a
platform where developers with running but under-advertized sites team up with
marketing folks and share the profits.

If you do, please let me know :-)

------
dougk7
A search engine and bookmark system for HN - I've been learning about search
engines lately.

------
yters
Developing a site for problem solving games.

Best method: send email to gba.director@gmail.com

------
clistctrl
As someone who lives in Boston, Cool site! (its always so frustrating that San
Francisco gets all the cool things haha)

I while ago I wrote a web app for keeping track of the items in your kitchen.
I also wrote a web crawler/search algorithm for matching recipes to those
items. It worked great, but I found the process of adding items to your
inventory was tedious so i put it down for a few months.

Recently I picked it back up, and I'm now solving the problem by developing an
android (if it works there will be an iphone client too) client. The goal is
to have users take a picture of the item, which will automatically be
uploaded, and a description will be found through machine intelligence. Thanks
to (<http://www.iqengines.com/>) who just let me into their alpha, I have a
lot of confidence this is going to solve the issue!

------
ignifero
To see all these people doing all sorts of creative stuff here brings
figurative tears to my eyes :) . Here's my humble contribution:

\- <http://projectilo.com/> A project sharing site

\- <http://askaround.me/> A local Q&A

\- <http://pubcentral.net/> For scientific publications

\- <http://igni.gr/> Classifieds

\- <http://mapifier.com/> Local directory & q&a

My main job is facebook apps.

------
ddemchuk
I'm going to build a bulk Whois service that responds in well structured JSON
to privately license to people. I'm working on another project that needs
access to that data so I need to build it anyways, and I'm sure a dozen or two
people would like access as well.

I'm planning on using Sinatra and Redis for it too, so yay.

------
vlisivka
bash-modules - various additional modules for bash:
<http://trac.assembla.com/bash-modules/>

image segmentation - put your coins, stamps, labels on contrast background
(orange, turquoise, etc.), scan it, then let script to remove background and
extract each image: <http://vlisivka.pp.ua/uk/node/76>

SPM (source package manager) - meta-meta-programming system, with goal to
automatically create and keep up to date large and complex programming
systems.

(no name) - complex ajax apps which are independent from back-end, e.g. same
AJAX frontend works fine without backend (with sample data), or with couchdb,
PHP, java, perl, javascript, etc. backends. (evently + couchapp)

etc.

------
HockeyBiasDotCo
<http://hockeybias.com>

It is a curated hockey news site with a UI similar to the Drudge Report and
with archiving similar to Dave Winer's Scripting News. Love any feedback!

